# mary jane thurston



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Need a little insight, my wife and I are looking at camping at Mary Jane Thurston state park within the next couple of weeks. We have never been there, can anyone give opinions on the park, camp sites? are there waterfront sites available? we will be tent camping. Is the river deep enough in this section to launch a boat (17' flat bottom).

Are there better options than the state park?

We will be targeting catfish, any and all suggestions/ recommendations are very much appreciated. Any opnions on which part of the river is better for shovelhead?

Thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

There's a launch just up the road from the campground. It's on the high side of the dam. Your boat will be fine to put in there. There's flatheads throughout the river. There are waterfont sites available - but no dock for your boat there.


----------



## Tmohre22 (Oct 28, 2017)

There is a good 9-10ft hole straight out from the docks in the middle of the river that is a pretty good producer. The down trees on the south side of the river is really good as well. If you just travel the river, youll see make shift fire pits and thats a clear indication of a good catfish hole haha. I put my 16 ft bass tracker in there and scoot down to places like turkeyfoot creek. Good luck and tight lines!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Perfect! Thanks for the insight! Im not new to catfishing or flathead fishing just new to the maumee. I just wanted to make sure I was in the right general area. I will post back if we do any good. 

Any one have any info on best place for bait would be? Also is the dam posted with the no cast net signs?


----------



## maxpower (Jul 2, 2008)

fishintechnician said:


> Perfect! Thanks for the insight! Im not new to catfishing or flathead fishing just new to the maumee. I just wanted to make sure I was in the right general area. I will post back if we do any good.
> 
> Any one have any info on best place for bait would be? Also is the dam posted with the no cast net signs?


Unless something has changed this year, it's not posted. People cast-net below the dam all the time. Sometimes it's good, and sometimes it's completely barren. While you can almost always net minnows, I always catch some sunfish to take with me, because you can't always rely on getting flathead bait at the dam.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

There are almost always gizzard shad hanging around below the dam. A minnow seine can net a good number of them. The problem is that they aren't real big, and they are really delicate and don't seem to last long in captivity.

If you can get yourself some small green sunfish or creek chubs from a creek, you'll be ahead of the game.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Bucket Mouth said:


> There are almost always gizzard shad hanging around below the dam. A minnow seine can net a good number of them. The problem is that they aren't real big, and they are really delicate and don't seem to last long in captivity.
> 
> If you can get yourself some small green sunfish or creek chubs from a creek, you'll be ahead of the game.


I have a 250 gallon bait tank full of gills chubs and green sunfish, was just wanting some fresh shad too


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

You'll be set then. The biomass of that gizzard shad should be robust.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

can anyone tell me how the river is looking? thinking of heading up tomorrow. thanks


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

A little high and muddy Its 4.5 ft at the Waterville bridge . Summer pool is around 2 ft. Had alot of rain a couple days ago


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

For catfish on the high side of the dam, it's probably a good time to let it rip. Low side of them dam is fast, high, and can be treacherous. The whole of the river will look like chocolate milk.


----------

